# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Bathroom reno

## Marc

Hi there!
Last bathroom in the house, original condition, ripped all out, all new plumbing is in, electrics done, lined the walls with Villa, floor bedding done, ready for waterproofing. 
Now I was going to give the waterproofing to the tyler, but the plumber who is a friend, told me "we do it". Easy we go to Bunnings get an oil based waterproofing a bit of tape and we are fine. 
Mm ... I told the tyler, look, my friend wants us to do the waterproofing so I call you when its done ... The guy who is a very nice Vietnamese guy, said sure, no problem but use this products ... and he shows me a polyurethane sausage and then says, don't use oil based or the floor glue will not stick to it, use water based.  
Bummer, so what is it? I have never done waterproofing yet I have seen it done enough times to know it is easy, but I actually never paid any attention to neither the products nor the details. 
Would you be able to give me simple instructions to follow to buy the correct products and how to go about it? The bathroom is a small 2.5x1.8 thing, with a bath/shower, a basin and a loo. The self standing flat bottom bath will get a frameless glass on one side, sitting on the edge of the bath. I added two extra studs side by side in line with the edge of the bath for the glazier so that it is impossible for him to miss them. The wall in the shower bath has a square recess lined with villaborad and screwed to noggins and studs, solid as, for not sure what purpose but looks cute.  
My supplier will be Bunnings for this stuff. (I need new material for stories in the Bunnings stories forum)
So far I was told I need to squeeze some sausage stuff in all the corners. Which one? 
Then silicon tape on top of sausage? Or not necessary? Which one?
Then fiberglass tape in the corners?
Then paint-roll the membrane ... which one? Water based? Why does my friend want to use oil based? and the Tyler says no good? :Confused: 
How do I go around the taps and around the floor waste, the basin drain and the sewer pipe? The holes in the villaboard are larger than necessary and there is no tap anyway, only a temporary screw on plastic plug with a flange that covers the pipe and that can not be removed or water will come out. How can I waterproof that? 
Man, so many questions, I thought this was just a simple two coat paint on some silly gooey stuff, hold your breath for a while and that's it.  
Your help is very much appreciated.

----------


## Gaza

From what I know there is no oil,based waterproofing, 
By sounds of it you may be better off getting a pro to do it less risk plus you get a warranty     
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

Hi Marc
just a quick read but no, don't get anything oil based.  You are going to Bunnings so look for the Cromellin shower waterproofing product.  This is a good product for waterproofing and also tiling over with a cement based adhesive the tiler should be using.  The sausage item will be the polyurethane for the joints and corners.  You also need the fabric reinforcement roll.  The one with the bond breaker in the middle is the easiest one to use.  Bunnings have all of this.

----------


## Marc

Cromellin it is. Cromelling everything? 
Polyuretane joint stuff, membrane and no need for silicone tape wit the fabric w/bond breaker ... Mmm sounds easy.
What about around the taps that are not there yet?

----------


## phild01

Crommelin 4L Shower Waterproofing Kit I/N 0964050 | Bunnings Warehouse  http://www.bunnings.com.au/crommelin-15l-shower-waterproofing-membrane_p0960103  http://www.bunnings.com.au/crofab-cr...-bond_p1070646 
http://www.bunnings.com.au/sealant-polyurethane-sika-600ml-dark-grey-sausage_p1210109 
The fabric with bondbreaker is fairly expensive but easier.
Tap holes need doing as well.  I've used things like take-away plastic lids cut to shape and polyurethaned on then covered with Crommellin.  I think plumbers supply have purpose made ones though.

----------


## phild01

How to waterproof a shower: How To Guide: Crommelin

----------


## Marc

Looks rather simple. They did not do the sausage though ...

----------


## phild01

> Looks rather simple. They did not do the sausage though ...

  Yeah, it sort of starts after that part.  All the joints need a polyurethane radius or fill, shouldn't be dismissed.

----------


## OBBob

Yes, it's good stuff and a great colour! Just need to take your time, be careful not to get too many wrinkles in the bandage and don't paint yourself into a corner.  :Smilie:

----------


## andy the pm

I use these around tap spigots Adhesive Flange - Mixer Set Rnd they do them for mixers now as well.
I get all my stuff from them. And don't forget the primer.

----------


## OBBob

I use these around the taps so you can access and change them out in future. Similar to above I think. Great, quick service.   Waterbar Products - Prevent Damage Caused By Leaking Tap Spindles

----------


## Marc

Thank you all for your informing contributions. Water proofing is done and it was much easier than I thought. The stink from the paint was rather strong but manageable, my new bathroom is now green and I'll get the Tyler in tomorrow, 48 hours after the last coat. I still am a bit skeptical about water finding it's way behind the tiles all the way to the floor waste but hey, it's a nice theory. 
Hooroo
Marc

----------


## LordBug

Grout & tiles are porous products, moisture will eventually make its way through them. Before I did my first bathroom touchup, there'd been a really old poorly applied waterproofing membrane, can't remember if it was absent from behind the shower piping. Either way, there'd been a bit of water getting in behind the tiles where the shower taps were, making itself quite obvious on the other side of the wall (brick) with bubbling of the plaster under the paint, and rotting the wood skirting down at floor level. Slow, steady, damaging. 
Looking forwards to my coming full bathroom reno, and seeing how the Crommelins stuff goes down. Wonder why Bunnings dropped Dunlop Ardex from their lineup, and also makes me wonder how much the wholesale price is on the Crommelins, because I tell you, I was absolutely flabbergasted when I got the membrane off a friend who was an Ardex rep and then found out how much more Bunnings was charging for the product, insane markup.

----------


## phild01

Yes, I got mine on-line from Victoria.  Bunnings do overcharge for these types of things.

----------


## JB1

I think people who buy those products from Bunnings probably haven't researched properly or were in a rush to get it. 
Tile shops are much cheaper.

----------


## Marc

That is why Bunnings caters for the weekend warrior and their trade service is appalling. I will likely never again need to buy waterproofing membrane so I just walked in there in and out and did not even look at the price. Paid all up about $200 for this. That is the market that Bunnings is designed for.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

You do realise that an average en-suite with a shower including puddle flange, shower and room wall to floor joints with shower angles or hobs and waterstop in the doorway would cot around $200.00 done by a professional qualified waterproofer and would come with a written warranty. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Surely that's slightly on the low side ... wouldn't it be two visits, let alone the hardware and actual work.  
Phil's neighbour's plummer is starting to look expensive! Lol.

----------


## phild01

> Surely that's slightly on the low side ... wouldn't it be two visits, let alone the hardware and actual work.  
> Phil's neighbour's plummet is staying to look expensive! Lol.

  He was a very expensive plumber in the end.  It seems that his work somehow affected operation of the HWS.  The HWS repairer suspected a bad inbound cold water tap and replaced it.  No joy after a day and they needed to attend this repair 5 separate times ending up flushing the entire unit.  Why wouldn't I suspect the plumber's attention to doing a clean repair and not letting sand, gravel and crap into the line!

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Surely that's slightly on the low side ... wouldn't it be two visits, let alone the hardware and actual work.  
> Phil's neighbour's plummer is starting to look expensive! Lol.

  Nope as I said, in and out on the same day and ready to tile the next.
We do full new homes in a single day no problem at all. Bathroom, laundry, toilet and en-suite. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> You do realise that an average en-suite with a shower including puddle flange, shower and room wall to floor joints with shower angles or hobs and waterstop in the doorway would cot around $200.00 done by a professional qualified waterproofer and would come with a written warranty. 
> Good luck and fair winds.

  I aint seen anyone do that work and supply everything mentioned for that price in Sydney, it must be a very small ensuite  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

> I aint seen anyone do that work and supply everything mentioned for that price in Sydney, it must be a very small ensuite

   I am aware that I paid probably 30% higher for the materials, yet I had two quotes for waterproofing, one $500 and the other $400, so I am way ahead. Yes, prices do vary a lot from one region to another. I can tell you stories of prices for work done in two blocks of flats I had in Mt Isa. Tradesman where flown in from Brisbane to avoid locals, but that is another story.  Sydney is in a building high and tradesman are scarce.

----------


## METRIX

Yes, $400 - $500 sounds more like it,

----------

